# Scarborough Reef Tues morn 28th Aug



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Scott I'm packed and ready to go.
Don't know that area that well ( that's Andybears territory ) wouldn't mind heading out from Shield st again or Queen st boat ramp. I'll give you a ring.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good luck lads hope you get onto a few

Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Lee.....love them mid week sessions mate, maybe the tuna might be around to 

Spoke to Lazybugger and we are now leaving from Shield st Redcliffe between 5.30 and 6.

BTW Scott I'll try to be there by 5.30, but if I'm late dont wait around, get out to the green beacon (just north is good :wink: ) and start catching some big fish mate.


----------

